# 2014 Rogue hard to start, not battery or fuel level



## TheCid (Jul 9, 2014)

My 2014 has 21,000 miles on it. Today (temp about 50), it was hard to start. Kept start button pushed in for about a minute or less and it finally started. Wife had tried a few times before she got me, but only for a few seconds each time. She was behind it when I started it and said smoke and "diesel truck" smell came out.
Gas gauge read in the red and almost empty. Warning light came on with "Range 128 Miles" on it. Gauge moved up a little. Drove to gas station and added 6 gals and it was full. Wife had filled it a few days before.
No problems starting, but drove to Advance and they tested battery and other things. No problems at all.
Use QT gasoline. I'm thinking fuel pump or fuel filter. But never had either to go bad anywhere near this soon.
So, any thoughts. Thanks!


----------



## bjrjar (Aug 31, 2018)

TheCid said:


> My 2014 has 21,000 miles on it. Today (temp about 50), it was hard to start. Kept start button pushed in for about a minute or less and it finally started. Wife had tried a few times before she got me, but only for a few seconds each time. She was behind it when I started it and said smoke and "diesel truck" smell came out.
> 
> Gas gauge read in the red and almost empty. Warning light came on with "Range 128 Miles" on it. Gauge moved up a little. Drove to gas station and added 6 gals and it was full. Wife had filled it a few days before.
> 
> ...




I learned that mine Definitely prefers that I stay off the gas pedal when starting it. You might see if that makes a difference for yours.

Bob




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCid (Jul 9, 2014)

*Thanks*

It seems to be working normally now, so we just monitoring it. I'll keep in mind about the gas pedal - that could be it.


----------

